

Hulu gets nasty, blocks Boxee RSS browser from videos - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/hulu-gets-nasty-blocks-boxee-browser-from-videos-2009-3

======
tdoggette
The next step is adding user agent spoofing to Boxee, and I don't think that
Hulu has a counter for that other that lawyers. I hope it doesn't come to
that, though: I kind of want to like Hulu.

------
minalecs
here's the answer for everyone.. get a cheap used pc, for around 100 or less.
Hook it up to your tv, using vga or hdmi. Buy wireless mouse and keyboard, or
gyro mouse. Enjoy hulu, crackle, comedy central, youtube, and what ever other
content you want. Its that easy.

~~~
alabut
Why deal with the tv set? My even cheaper setup: live in a tiny apt where the
home office is in the living room and just rotate the monitor towards the
couch when you want to watch stuff online. Works especially well with an apple
remote.

